# Smoking Rabbit questions???



## handymanstan

My son in laws father in law is raising rabbits for sale.  He is licensed by the state and selling to stores and restaurants.  Not wild game. Hope its ok to post here.

I told my daughter to please pick me up one as they are going there today so I might have one today.

I have read all the rabbit posts  I could find here ( not to many)  and I plan on using a brine.   Maybe a red wine brine?   Then a rub?  I don’t really want to use bacon.

From what I read 225-250 to a IT of 150*-170*

Anyone have any ideas for a brine-rub?, How long in the brine?, type of wood to use?, finished IT?

Can I or should I foil it with some wine or other juice for awhile after it gets to IT.

I am thinking about pulling all the meat and serving like PP. 

Thanks Stan


----------



## mdboatbum

I'm not sure if pulling would be the way to go with rabbit. It's mighty lean and has very little connective tissue, at least very little of the kind that would break down. I'd definitely brine it and smoke it hot and fast, or even just grill it.


----------



## woodcutter

I would definitely like to see what you end up with....love rabbit. I sampled some rabbit summer sausage that was very good.


----------



## handymanstan

Mdboatbum said:


> I'm not sure if pulling would be the way to go with rabbit. It's mighty lean and has very little connective tissue, at least very little of the kind that would break down. I'd definitely brine it and smoke it hot and fast, or even just grill it.


Thanks for the input Mdboatbum,  I was hoping that the farm raised would be a little fatter but don't know.  I have never cooked rabbit before. I have had rabbit stew before but that's all.  So smoke at 250 or hotter and go for a faster smoke?  What IT should I go to?

Stan


----------



## mdboatbum

I'd not take it much higher than 160˚, but it's likely to be difficult to get a good reading since the meat is pretty thin. It's been a long time since I've cooked rabbit, but I do remember it can dry out pretty quickly so a brine will help.


----------



## handymanstan

The party at the farm went into the night so I just got my rabbits.













smoke 040.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Dec 23, 2012






They came frozen I thought they would be fresh but the kids say bill flash freezes when processing.

so I have to thaw then brine.  The brine will be 1/4C K salt, !/4C brown sugar, 1/4 C Billbo's rub, Qt of water Qt of apple juice.  Think over night in brine.  Rinse and dry.  Rub in oil and then Billbo's rub.

On the smoker 250+  with Hickory.

Does this sound right?


----------



## handymanstan

So I thawed the rabbit and found pieces.













smoke 045.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Dec 24, 2012






This is after the brine oiled up.













smoke 046.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Dec 24, 2012






Rubbed up.













smoke 047.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Dec 24, 2012






I did not want to use bacon but being cut up thought this will be best.  Really everything has to be better with bacon.













smoke 048.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Dec 24, 2012


















smoke 049.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Dec 24, 2012






Out to the smoker.   25* out side but no wind.


----------



## shoneyboy

I don't see a problem with this yet.....Oh wait.....I'd have to go to Lansing Michigan to get a taste..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Looking good so far.......


----------



## woodcutter

Man, that looks like it is going to be fantastic!


----------



## handymanstan

The Rabbit is done.  The legs came off first.













smoke 050.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Dec 24, 2012


















smoke 052.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Dec 24, 2012






The meat is juicy and good.













smoke 053.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Dec 24, 2012






 The rest came off when the breast got to 160* but when I brought them in and checked there were spots at 140* so I put in oven 350* for about 20 min.  Helped the bacon crisp.













smoke 054.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Dec 24, 2012


















smoke 055.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Dec 24, 2012






I will be buying and smoking rabbit again for sure....

Thanks for looking and the comments.  

Stan


----------



## 05sprcrw

Looks great, I usually brine my wild bunnys with some salt and sugar. Then sprinkle a little garlic, salt, paprika, pepper and pepper flakes on mine. Put them in the smoker at around 300° with mulberry wood.


----------



## humdinger

Looks good stan, good pics. Was it gamey tasting at all? I've never had rabbit but want to try it for sure.


----------



## handymanstan

05sprcrw said:


> Looks great, I usually brine my wild bunnys with some salt and sugar. Then sprinkle a little garlic, salt, paprika, pepper and pepper flakes on mine. Put them in the smoker at around 300° with mulberry wood.


Thanks 05,  I think a hotter temp would be beneficial. Do you use bacon or just on the rack an what temp do you take them off?


Humdinger said:


> Looks good stan, good pics. Was it gamey tasting at all? I've never had rabbit but want to try it for sure.


Thanks Humdinger,  There was no gamey taste at all.  They tasted like chicken.....  With all the rub and the brine and the bacon they were just good.


----------



## humdinger

Thanks Stan. Gives me a reason to get out in the woods and do some rabbit hunting!


----------



## smokinhusker

Looks good and ideas for any we get while rabbit hunting!


----------



## 05sprcrw

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> Thanks 05,  I think a hotter temp would be beneficial. Do you use bacon or just on the rack an what temp do you take them off?
> 
> Thanks Humdinger,  There was no gamey taste at all.  They tasted like chicken.....  With all the rub and the brine and the bacon they were just good.


I usually try to take them off at 155 and let them rest to bring them up to the 160° mark. I have not been brave enough to take them off much before that, but I suppose as long as the bunny was got after a good frost to ensure its free of parasites it would probably be ok. DON"T know for sure, so better safe then sorry. I have not tried wrapping in bacon yet but I may have to try that next go round. I am just worried that the bacon would over power the rabbit and not let the meat shine through. (one of my favorite meals is smoked rabbit).


----------



## 05sprcrw

Humdinger said:


> Looks good stan, good pics. Was it gamey tasting at all? I've never had rabbit but want to try it for sure.


They really don't taste very gamey, but they are very lean so you have to be careful not to dry them out during cooking.


----------



## humdinger

Excellent point. Forgot about that. Thanks.


----------



## handymanstan

Also remember the rabbit I had was farm raised.  I think the next one I do I will smoke it low and slow for two hours then put in a pressure cooker.

Stan


----------



## smokinhusker

The low and slow then pressure cooker sounds like it would be a good way to go! Thanks again!


----------



## 05sprcrw

I usually put squirrels in the pressure cooker I have not tried a rabbit yet but I am sure it would work great.


----------

